# I've moved to Upton Park by mistake



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

E7. Plaistow, East & West Hams, Stratford. 

What's good around here? The sort of stuff I like? 

Green Street is great for a sari or 10kg of kane sugar wrapped in a sack but those aren't the sort of things I buy every day. The Boleyn is a beautiful looking pub but not sure I'd take a date there. 

I've flounced east to a gorgeous flat but have no idea where I am. The King Eddie is the only place a recognise. Clue in an idiot? Thanks


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 7, 2012)

Why not tell Foxy where you live? SHe can pop round and give you some advice?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 7, 2012)

You can sublet it for £1m a day during the Olympics!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Both extremely useful posts. Thanks guys, I knew you'd come through


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Both extremely useful posts. Thanks guys, I knew you'd come through


 
No probs 'Smells, anytime! Anything else I can help with?


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

You are in the home of the blessed 5t3lla. The very heart of football.
Best advice? Buy a Claret and Blue scarf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> No probs 'Smells, anytime! Anything else I can help with?



Actually now you come to mention it, no.


----------



## xes (Feb 7, 2012)

Moved to Upton Park? Better get yourself a Milwall shirt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Why not tell Foxy where you live? SHe can pop round and give you some advice?


Then she'd need to reveal "her" true identity.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Any sensible answers?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

<hangs head>

Sorry Stella.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2012)

People even find good things to say about Catford, but West Ham? Nothing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> What's good around here?
> 
> The King Eddie is the only place a recognise.



That is the only half decent place around there. The coach and horses can be alright if you like pub rock bands but best try and go there on a night when the locals aren't bottling each other.


----------



## Stig (Feb 7, 2012)

Nah, just had a look on the map. Nothing there Stells. 

Apart from that fuckoff great park and the woods and that. You could go and hunt wild boar with a date. no imagination, some people.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

There's a pet shop that sells tropical fish and lizards and stuff that is worth a visit.


----------



## Stig (Feb 7, 2012)

There's always Tap East, the new 'craft' beer brewery/ bar in Stratford shopping westfield city. It's just opposite an Indian food stall that does little spicy shepherds pies you can hold in the palm of your hand, the most amazing food ever invented.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

'Tis good for pie and mash. Victoria Market's pretty good and cheap.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Upton Park Market has a stall/shop that sells a range of Nigerian movies.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2012)

You get to choose between the Hammersmith & City and the District lines.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 7, 2012)

You can go to the shopping centre in Stratford which is quite glam 

Be warned that they shut the tube station on match days.

Having lived there for 18 months, the only other thing I can think of to tell you is that I got hit by a car once on the high street when I was running across the road to catch my bus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm there on purpose for the *District* line 

One and a half decent boozers in the whole bleeding manor? Ffs. I have grieviously cocked-up here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

trashpony said:


> You can go to the shopping centre in Stratford which is quite glam
> 
> Be warned that they shut the tube station on match days.
> 
> Having lived there for 18 months, the only other thing I can think of to tell you is that I got hit by a car once on the high street when I was running across the road to catch my bus


 
Malls make me itch. Even the Stratford Centre is too mally.

_Think happy thoughts; I've got a south-facing garden I've got a south-facing garden I've got a south-facing garden I've got a south-facing garden._


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

Really bitter Southerly breeze blowing through E13 this time of year.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 7, 2012)

Upton Park-By-Mistake? Like Bromley-By-Bow?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> E7. Plaistow, East & West Hams, Stratford.


I've lived in all those areas.

I hope they've improved.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Really bitter Southerly breeze blowing through E13 this time of year.


Plaistow is the worst area I've ever lived in.

*shudders at the memory


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

This one isn't too bad:

The Black Lion - close to Plaistow tube.
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/16/16998/Black_Lion/Plaistow


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry, the cart and horses not coach on horses. Alright when the locals aren't glassing each other.
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/65/6563/Cart_And_Horses/Stratford


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't EVAH go in the Duke of Edinburgh. hth


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The Black Lion - close to Plaistow tube.
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/16/16998/Black_Lion/Plaistow


That was the place where I had the misfortune of meeting the most racist twats I've ever met in London. That was some considerable time ago though, so perhaps it's full of Guardian types now.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 7, 2012)

some good Somali restaurants , lots of decent Indian/Bangladeshi/Pakistani places . Kens Cafe on Green St . for a fry up . Nathans for Pie and mash on The Barking Rd.
Apart from eating you are in a Pub wasteland ...................

although if you want your nails done there are at least a dozen nailbars between UP Station and The Boleyn .


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

editor said:


> That was the place where I had the misfortune of meeting the most racist twats I've ever met in London. That was some considerable time ago though, so perhaps it's full of Guardian types now.



The pub itself is alright. If you pop into any close by establishments such as the Railway Tavern, The Britannia or The Greyhound you will be quaffing with cockernee wide boy wankers and unfortunately you can get a bit of that in any pub in Newham.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> some good Somali restaurants , lots of decent Indian/Bangladeshi/Pakistani places . Kens Cafe on Green St . for a fry up . Nathans for Pie and mash on The Barking Rd.
> Apart from eating you are in a Pub wasteland ...................


It's even worse in Manor Park.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> some good Somali restaurants , lots of decent Indian/Bangladeshi/Pakistani places . Kens Cafe on Green St . for a fry up . Nathans for Pie and mash on The Barking Rd.


 
:Thumbs: Heaven after a home game.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Feb 7, 2012)

It's been years since I lived around here, but The Spotted Dog in Upton Lane was a gorgeous and incredibly old pub. It was closed down for a few years but could be open again now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2012)

I assume you took a wrong turning somewhere and ended up north of the river...

I had to move in quite a hurry in about 1991 and ended up in Manor Park for a few months.

If I remember any redeeming features of the patch, I'll get back to you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> This one isn't too bad:
> 
> The Black Lion - close to Plaistow tube.
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/16/16998/Black_Lion/Plaistow


 
That sounds promising, thank you  I will go and read my Guardian in there and see if I can drag it up.

I am quite near the Duke of Edinburgh - on a mini-roundabout innit. Walked past on Sunday night and it was way too brightly lit and full of men. No women to be seen at all. Not promising.

 Thanks hammerntongs and PuddyTat 

 I've proper fucked it here but I have a friend who lives in South Bermondsey and seems to survive with no decent local. A stroll to the King Eddie or the Mayflower (debatebly 'decent') will just have to do.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I am quite near the Duke of Edinburgh - on a mini-roundabout innit.


 
Er, no.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2012)

Hammerntongues has covered the greats.

The kebabish flag ship?

The green gate used to have 'dancers' but I think it's closed at the moment.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 7, 2012)

The Kebabish has some of the best Naan I have ever tasted and I love the way that no two plates or bowls seem to be the same , all chipped and off your grannies dresser . Shame you cant get a beer though , the jug of water just isnt the same . I always drink the other end of Up in The Central or The Wakefield , isnt The Duke of Edinburgh the pub opposite The Kebabish ? on The right as you turn left out of UP Station ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Er, no.


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...oid=d_kUCwGJLD-swUKnfAp-3A&cbp=12,126.82,,0,0

Mini-roundabout ^

Hmm, I've only turned 'down' Green Street so far. Might wait for a sunny day and try going up.

I was _really _requiring some good news here. Oh well.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 7, 2012)

The Pub is shit but just about 50yds up that road to the left of the Duke but on the righthand side of the road is a Somali cafe where they serve dishes on a banana leaf and you eat with your hands , I have not been there for 2 seasons but it used to be a good place to eat .

That Google snap looks like it was taken through the window of The Kebabish .


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Howabout this one? Please?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=E7+...Uz4eaMAXxwcRfWWZgio41w&cbp=12,206.78,,0,-6.07


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2012)

Go to Wanstead flats
Visit Barking Abbey remains (go on open house weekend to visit the bell tower in the church) 
Attempt to walk the river Roding (there is a very good section of secret blackberry bushes and apple trees which no-one picks!) Otherwise a fair amount of climbing over and under things 
Go to Creekmouth and see the giant flood gate. 
There is a market on that stretch of road on a sunday - might be Dagenham market.
Go to Silvertown and stand at the end of the airport runway and let the planes fly over your head (actually quite entertaining!)
Go to Becontree and get scared of the rows of identikit houses and no ammenities - this should make upton park look good. However Becontree does have Valence House which is a nice local history museum with moat and inbred ducks.
Jog on to Upminster - quite a nice range of charity shops and they have a windmill. 
Catch ferry to Woolwich. Do the Clipper boat thing through the flood barrier. 
Also Royal Artillery museum at Woolwich.
From Woolwich can also visit Eltham Palace, Greenwich and other such places in sarf east london.

I know none of it is pubs but there are always things to see.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 7, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Go to Wanstead flats
> Visit Barking Abbey remains (go on open house weekend to visit the bell tower in the church)
> Attempt to walk the river Roding (there is a very good section of secret blackberry bushes and apple trees which no-one picks!) Otherwise a fair amount of climbing over and under things
> Go to Creekmouth and see the giant flood gate.
> ...


 
I've never seen such a long list of things so contrary to Stella's interests.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

I *LOVE *blackberries!

Thank you boohoo. This has learnt me to listen to you when you say stuff like "Move to Brixton"


----------



## pennimania (Feb 7, 2012)

Andrew Hertford said:


> It's been years since I lived around here, but The Spotted Dog in Upton Lane was a gorgeous and incredibly old pub. It was closed down for a few years but could be open again now.


 I used to live there many, many years ago too

I remember the Spotted Dog - Tudor in parts I think? Surely it must have re-opened, because they couldn't pull it down?

There used to be some wonderful junk shops on Green Street - I got a truly enormous mirror there for almost nothing - but I bet that's all changed now.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 7, 2012)

brixton's good but "whatever you do, don't move to fucking plaistow" would also be accurate.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 7, 2012)

*sucksbreaththroughteeth* Oooh! 
Eerm; I like the pie and mash shop opposite the tube station - I think it has the nicest pastry.
Eerm; buy white eggs in Green Street Market.
Eerm; pack your bags, take the H&C *ooooor* the District Line back into town.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 7, 2012)

Boycey said:


> brixton's good but "whatever you do, don't move to fucking plaistow" would also be accurate.


 
*startssnivelling*



Schmetterling said:


> *sucksbreaththroughteeth* Oooh!
> 
> Eerm; pack your bags, take the H&C *ooooor* the District Line back into town.


 
*fullonwails*


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=51.537363,0.034548&spn=0.000007,0.004656&sll=51.538181,0.03341&sspn=0.006366,0.018625&oq=green street&gl=uk&t=m&z=18&layer=c&cbll=51.537363,0.034548&panoid=d_kUCwGJLD-swUKnfAp-3A&cbp=12,126.82,,0,0
> 
> Mini-roundabout ^
> 
> ...


 
Well, sideways! I was on about the Duke of Edinburgh in Green Street. Just down the road as it goes!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've never seen such a long list of things so contrary to Stella's interests.


 
Well, I was thinking you could drag her out the house -take a picnic, have some light refreshments, see the sights.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 7, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Well, I was thinking you could drag her out the house -take a picnic, have some light refreshments, see the sights.


 
I told her to move to brixton.  Brixton has all the sights, picnics and light refreshments I need, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I told her to move to brixton. Brixton has all the sights, picnics and light refreshments I need, thankyouverymuch.


 
I did mention Brixton too but some people just weren't listening. 

(((((((((((((((((((stella))))))))))))))))


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

No more than she deserves mind...


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Sorry, the cart and horses not coach on horses. Alright when the locals aren't glassing each other.
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/65/6563/Cart_And_Horses/Stratford


 


> Great place for a punch up, just turn up here steaming at 1am on a Saturday and start fighting with the Slavs or the Pikeys over some 50+ yr old vodka-soaked dog with varicose veins wearing a mini skirt. Great fun, but make sure you pick a night where the hospitals aren't too busy so you don't have to wait too long until you get all the glass shards removed from your face and neck.


 
Nice


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Nice


 
It can be dodgy. But other times it can be great. It was where Iron Maiden started out so you get pubby rock bands/punters. Last time I went in was oooooh over a year and a half ago and I bumped into LDR.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 7, 2012)

My faaaaaaaaaaamily came from there but they all moved out to Essex. Move to Essex Stells


----------



## fogbat (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to London's anus, Stella.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm there on purpose for the *District* line
> 
> One and a half decent boozers in the whole bleeding manor? Ffs. I have grieviously cocked-up here


haha


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2012)

Better get yourself tooled-up 5t3lla


----------



## IC3D (Feb 7, 2012)

Chennai Dosa do mental Thali's and Sarabarbavan a bit posher nr Green St


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2012)

Thatukkada in East Ham is good for (Keralan) curries.  This is the sum total of my knowledge about East Ham.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 9, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Welcome to London's anus, Stella.


 
"the cunt and the arsehole, always next to each other."


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2012)

Boycey said:


> "the cunt and the arsehole, "


 
Great name for a pub.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 9, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Great name for a pub.


 
only in east london though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

Sampled the local cuisine last night and couldn't move afterwards. Urp.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2012)

Settling in then 5t3lls?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Settling in then 5t3lls?


 
No. Still feel a bit choked up when I go through Stepney Green station. I liked it there very very very very very very much


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2012)

Repent at your greasy, mutton-filled leisure. Sweetie.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

You can ram your unsympathetic posts cursing me up your bum, hunni x


----------



## Dooby (Feb 9, 2012)

Never been to that there Upton Park or anywhere round there. I shall visit you and find Nice Stuff that is there.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You can ram your unsympathetic posts cursing me up your bum, hunni x


 
Thank you kindly, sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 9, 2012)

I was going to invite myself round to see your new place but having seen this thread I think I'll wait for some regeneration before I visit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Never been to that there Upton Park or anywhere round there. I shall visit you and find Nice Stuff that is there.


 
THANK YOU but I fear we won't find much, srs.

Just searched 'upton park culture' and got this 

Edit: that link is a bit fash, soz.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh ffs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

My mate has been waiting for Bermondsey to go up in the world for 11 years. The Lloyds bank on the high street (Blue centre or something? That area) closed down and was being tarted up, or so it seemsed. He was praying for the kind of place one can read one's big paper in over some fat chips on a sunny Saturday. Turns out to be a carvery. Eleven years!


----------



## Boycey (Feb 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> THANK YOU but I fear we won't find much, srs.
> 
> Just searched 'upton park culture' and got this


 
i was gonna mention the high level of racism i'd seen the deep east but hoped things might have changed/that you'd avoid it...

sounds like emmerdale might be quite a laugh though:

"The inhabitants of Emmerdale, mostly white of course, are constantly mocked as inbred, genetically mutated, stupid red necks like the Dingle family or wonderful, caring ethnics and homosexuals who are all fully integrated in this bastion of multi-culturalism and seeking to enlighten the local white savages with their ‘politically correct wisdom’ ."


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> My mate has been waiting for Bermondsey to go up in the world for 11 years. The Lloyds bank on the high street (Blue centre or something? That area) closed down and was being tarted up, or so it seemsed. He was praying for the kind of place one can read one's big paper in over some fat chips on a sunny Saturday. Turns out to be a carvery. Eleven years!



I always used to drink in the Elusive Camel in Bermondsey before it was the Elusive Camel. There's quite a few alright pubs round there, you've got the south bank and borough Market nearby. It certainly isn't comparable to the east London wastelands.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It certainly isn't comparable to the east London wastelands.


 
I think I'm going to turn off Watch Thread. Someone PM me when there's good news.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 9, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Never been to that there Upton Park or anywhere round there. I shall visit you and find Nice Stuff that is there.


You will find nothing.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> THANK YOU but I fear we won't find much, srs.
> 
> Just searched 'upton park culture' and got this


Oh sweet Jesus! 
Do you mind if I add a NSFW? - I get a bit paranoid about stuff like that being on my log.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Better get yourself tooled-up 5t3lla


One of these to the eyes works out cheaper than pepper spray.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> My mate has been waiting for Bermondsey to go up in the world for 11 years. The Lloyds bank on the high street (Blue centre or something? That area) closed down and was being tarted up, or so it seemsed. He was praying for the kind of place one can read one's big paper in over some fat chips on a sunny Saturday. Turns out to be a carvery. Eleven years!


 same with Clapton really - well my bit - near the Upper Clapton Rd - shit shops - there was once a glimmer of regeneration - a flower shop - it got burnt down 

there is regen stuff nearby though in Chatsworth Road - it'll never reach the Upper Clapton Rd though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Oh sweet Jesus!
> Do you mind if I add a NSFW? - I get a bit paranoid about stuff like that being on my log.



Sorry. I did consider putting a warning on it  

Mart: Clatpton is in Hackney! Not the same. Not the same at all.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> One of these to the eyes works out cheaper than pepper spray.


 
With a lemon that size you might as well stove your assailant's head in with it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to work in bermondsey.

I prefer east Ham by an absolute mile.

That might just be a football thing though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2012)

i gave evidence at an inquest in Upton Park once.
that is all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 10, 2012)

Sun's come out for the first time since I arrived. Things generally looking -/+6% better.


----------



## Zack606 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi ,
We are staying in as a Pay in guest in 179Room Owner Name : Amit Ram , yesterday night 17Nov2015 at 1:15 am the owner came and asked us that we are making noise and we apologized to him and said we are about to go to bed as we a were having a couple of drinks .
He argued with us 3 people at the incident 

While arguing he slapped two guys on face and a asked them to leave the house he asked them to leave the house in late night around 1:45 am due to the owners Slap one of the person got a cut on his lips and started bleeding badly

The Owner is like a hooligan and a dictator kind of person .
As per law 179 Harold road house is permissible only for 5to7 people at maximum, but he has kept 9 people in this place .

Here is our complaint against the owner Amit Ram for raising hand and beating people in his house .

We have not payed him to get beat n up .

Need assistance .

KINDLY Boycott AMIT RAM PG,,,,,

Regards,
Tenants


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## hipipol (Nov 18, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> No. Still feel a bit choked up when I go through Stepney Green station. I liked it there very very very very very very much


Oh sweetheart, move south
I welcome you wiv open arms, a bottle of Rioja and daytime, commercial Columbian spliff
We do have stronger "fun products" but the list given, tho short is what we deem " settler style" round these parts


----------



## hipipol (Nov 18, 2015)

Zack606 said:


> Hi ,
> We are staying in as a Pay in guest in 179Room Owner Name : Amit Ram , yesterday night 17Nov2015 at 1:15 am the owner came and asked us that we are making noise and we apologized to him and said we are about to go to bed as we a were having a couple of drinks .
> He argued with us 3 people at the incident
> 
> ...


Bizarrely I read this bit
AMIT RAM PG
as Amit Rampage
Blah, eating the morrocan may have been a a a mistake....


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 18, 2015)

Why has Zach been banned - who else is going to speak up for the poor, slapped about tenants of Upton Park now?


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> You get to choose between the Hammersmith & City and the District lines.



The train arrivals display board at Upton Park hasn't caught up with this Hamersmith and Shitty rebranding and still offers you the choice of Metropolitan or District. It's usually wrong, anyway. When there are weekend engineering works, the H&C trains are sometimes designated as Circle Line. I caught a Circle Line train from Upton Park that terminated at West Ham one Sunday a few months back.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If I remember any redeeming features of the patch, I'll get back to you.


 
i'm still thinking about it...

the Roundhouse pub (then at the end of the 101 bus route) was a fairly friendly gay local when I was there, but it's been converted to flats now...

and the railway museum in the old station building at north woolwich is closed.

there is of course the ferry and tunnel leading to the delights of south london


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Oh sweetheart, move south
> I welcome you wiv open arms, a bottle of Rioja and daytime, commercial Columbian spliff
> We do have stronger "fun products" but the list given, tho short is what we deem " settler style" round these parts



I have! This thread was started almost 4 years ago and I'm about to have my second Winterval in Clapham


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2015)

Upton Park is about to take off - think about it, your local fotball team is moving out and doubtless, the ground will be redeveloped as very desirable flats 
Mind you Clapham's OK.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I have! This thread was started almost 4 years ago and I'm about to have my second Winterval in Clapham


Oh Noes!!!!
This brain fail coupled with a "twisted" sense of humour, must according to the latest research, mean I am now officially "Demented"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> same with Clapton really - well my bit - near the Upper Clapton Rd - shit shops - there was once a glimmer of regeneration - a flower shop - it got burnt down
> 
> there is regen stuff nearby though in Chatsworth Road - it'll never reach the Upper Clapton Rd though



Famous last words.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 21, 2015)

There was a programme on Radio 4 this morning that examined the possible changes to the Upton Park area that will follow the closure of the Boleyn Ground.

Goodbye to Boleyn: BBC Radio 4 - Lives in a Landscape, Series 21, Goodbye to Boleyn


----------

